# Waion VB-16 4th gen. SSC P4 - Mini Review - Many pictures and beam shots



## whc (Jun 4, 2007)

Got my long awaited VB-16 4th gen. flashlight from Waion last week, have bean waiting for it ever since I fist saw the preproduction, and some months later it is now here...

Must say it has bean worth it waiting, simply love this flashlight, ever since I got it I haven’t really used other flashlights. 

It has a very nice, smooth and quit forward clicky (tactical), knurling grip which is excellent, unique UI best as it gets (IMO), nice smooth beam with decent throw, really comfortably to hold in hand.

The VB-16 4th gen. is a little big for a 1x18650/2xCR123A flashlight, that is due to its unique two bottom UI, kind of step less modes/brightness (it is 32 modes of output), and a red bottom for switching throw modes (strobe and SOS).

It has a nice LOP (Light Orange Peel) reflector, which gives the flashlight a nice “Luxeon” kind of beam (a bit floody with decent throw), my favourite kind for around the house and shorter distances.

The quality feel of the flashlight is very good, feels like a much more expensive flashlight then it really is, like the HAIII finish, kind of a “rough” feel to it.

Now lets make the pictures do the talking ...













The 2-button UI




The mode button








From left: VB-16, M1, CL-1H, T5
















Got the 2x18650 body as well




Disassembled
































Doubble o-rings




Protected 18650 fits like a charm




1x18650 vs 2x18650








Tail stands nicely, but only when it is turned on




Clooseup




Fits Lumapower holster nicely









---

Now to some beamshots....Enjoy ...

Throw...

VB-16 1x18650 on High




VB-16 2x18650 on High




Lumapower M1 SSC P4 1x18650




Dereelight CL-1H 1x18650 on High




Amilite T5 1xRCR123A





---

Some White wall shots...

VB-16 1x18650 on High




VB-16 1x18650 on High, 2-stops underexposed




VB-16 2x18650 on High




VB-16 2x18650 on High, 2-stops underexposed




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: VB-16 2x18650 on High




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: VB-16 2x18650 on High, 2-stops underexposed




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: M1 SSC P4 1x18650




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: M1 SSC P4 1x18650, 2-stops underexposed




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: CL-1H 1x18650 on High




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: CL-1H 1x18650 on High, 2-stops underexposed




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: T5 1xRCR123A




Left: VB-16 1x18650 on High, Right: T5 1xRCR123A, 2-stops underexposed





---

Now to the Lux readings department...:naughty:...

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

_Waion VB-16 4th gen.:_
1x18650 3.7v on high: *8970* Lux
1x18650 3.7v on low: *48* Lux
2x18650 3.7v on high: *9150* Lux
2x18650 3.7v on low: *55* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *9090* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v on low: *53* Lux

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *8340* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *10910* Lux
_Dereelight DR-CL1H:_
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *7300* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *2190* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *7740* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *3450* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7340* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2560* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7290* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2840* Lux
 _Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *3990* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3770* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1910* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *430* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *4410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *4030* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *2060* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *460* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *8240* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *8390* Lux
_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:_
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4850* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *8140* Lux
1x18650 XR-E OP on low: *1640* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *8950* Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: *5540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: *8230* Lux
_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *7770* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *8140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *8130* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *8250* Lux
_Lumapower LP-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *7810* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3640* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1270* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *40* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *4300* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1310* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on low: *350* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5880* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *3020* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *690* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *4390* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on medium: *2940* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on low: *680* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *3020* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4660* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *210* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5550* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *1570* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *570* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

_Waion VB-16 4th gen.:_
1x18650 3.7v on high: *4540* Lux
 2x18650 3.7v on high: *4560* Lux
 2xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *5230* Lux

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *2520* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *3260* Lux
_Dereelight DR-CL1H:_
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *2430* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *1110* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *2540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *1550* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3290* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1160* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3410* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1380* Lux
_Fenix L1D CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *1460* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *1510* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *1410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *730* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *170* Lux 
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *3150* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *2820* Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4460* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *4820* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *5500* Lux
_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *4940* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *7150* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *5070* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *7390* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1240* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1530* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1980* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *1550* Lux
_Lumapower Lp-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *4700* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *1340* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4710* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *840* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *210* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *60* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *160* Lux


----------



## Rob187 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice review, whc.

It's a great light - one of my best acquisitions! BTW, it has 32 levels although the top 8 are very close in output and hard to tell apart with the naked eye.


----------



## dirobesh (Jun 6, 2007)

Great review! I really like the look of this light. I think a (very) early christmas present for myself might be on the cards.


----------



## fasuto (Jun 6, 2007)

I think it has 16 levels.

In all photos I see the "VB-16 logo" aligned with the two buttons. Do yo screw the head to mach it? Mine, if totally screwed, is back, near the red button.


----------



## robm (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought the name VB-16 hinted at 16 levels too 

On mine the VB-16 logo lines up perfectly with the 2 buttons - your's must be special fasuto :nana:


----------



## whc (Jun 6, 2007)

Rob187 said:


> Nice review, whc.
> 
> It's a great light - one of my best acquisitions! BTW, it has 32 levels although the top 8 are very close in output and hard to tell apart with the naked eye.


Ahh 32 levels I knew it was in the 30th range , yes it is really hard to see the difference between the first 8 levels, but that’s ok I think, brilliant UI....


----------



## whc (Jun 6, 2007)

dirobesh said:


> Great review! I really like the look of this light. I think a (very) early christmas present for myself might be on the cards.


[FONT=&quot]Yes also like the looks of the light, looks like some thing Surefire could have produces, just for a fraction of Surefire's pricings.

Waion have sold all the 4th gen. so if you have not already ordered one, it is not available (to bad, Waion should have made many more I think)...[/FONT]


----------



## whc (Jun 6, 2007)

fasuto said:


> I think it has 16 levels.
> 
> In all photos I see the "VB-16 logo" aligned with the two buttons. Do yo screw the head to mach it? Mine, if totally screwed, is back, near the red button.


The head is completely tightened, both mine VB-16 the logo is almost perfectly in centre (just a tad off).

Haven't noticed before...


----------



## Rob187 (Jun 7, 2007)

fasuto & robm

It definitely has 32 levels. I can prove it: Turn your VB-16 on. Make sure it is on it's brightest setting by holding the front button for at least 10 seconds. Then, carefully press the back button 31 separate times. You will then find it is on the very lowest setting.

Initially I wasn't sure how many levels it had until I did some testing. The top levels are not distinct enough but it is a small flaw in a great light.

Rob187


----------



## atm (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review whc. I agree it's a great light, I'm very happy with it also.

I remember Waion saying some time ago that the original models had 16 levels, thus VB16 (variable brightness 16???) but when they changed to 32 levels he decided to leave the name as it is so everyone recognized the new versions as an evolution of the original.


----------



## robm (Jun 7, 2007)

> fasuto & robm
> 
> It definitely has 32 levels. I can prove it: Turn your VB-16 on. Make sure it is on it's brightest setting by holding the front button for at least 10 seconds. Then, carefully press the back button 31 separate times. You will then find it is on the very lowest setting.
> 
> ...


Rob187,

I have just tested this, and you are correct - there are 32 levels after all, the top 16 all seem the same, with no notable difference in output, by eye or light meter.

I am also in the process of a runtime test on the highest level - 3:40 in and still at 60% output. Dropped steadily to about 70% over the first 1:45, and is now very gradually declining. This is using a silver Ultrafire prot. 18650.
No load voltage of cell at 3:40 was 3.72v, so soon be time to call it a day - will prob go to 4 hours then be satisfied


----------



## 9volt (Jul 9, 2007)

So is this the same light that DX is selling? 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2392


----------



## fasuto (Jul 9, 2007)

9volt said:


> So is this the same light that DX is selling?



No, see this post


----------



## 9volt (Jul 9, 2007)

fasuto said:


> No, see this post



Thanks for the info, that is very helpful.


----------



## Enrico Fermi (Jul 20, 2007)

mine shipped today from DX.:twothumbs


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 20, 2007)

9volt said:


> So is this the same light that DX is selling?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2392



It does not have the flashing, SOS mode controlled from this button.






The Deal Extreme does not come with the SSC P4 USWOI.






I ordered mine with the optional battery extender tube so you can run another 18650 battery.


----------



## onthebeam (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't need no strobe modes. . . !


----------



## Enrico Fermi (Jul 20, 2007)

ditto


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 20, 2007)

Waion claim the Dx version has:

- no SOS/ Strobe modes available
- only type II finish
- equipped with old stock SSC T-binned LED
- equipped with old circuit board

I was more interested in his comment on the old circuit board. I hope he could expands that with further detail.


----------



## whc (Jul 21, 2007)

LA OZ said:


> Waion claim the Dx version has:
> 
> - no SOS/ Strobe modes available
> - only type II finish
> ...


Maybe it really only have 16 levels of output, when the 4th gen should by Waion here on CPF had about 32 levels, plus of curse not strobe and sos...


----------



## Flymo (Jul 23, 2007)

Good review, but if I look at the beamshots of the VB-16, I see that there is almost no spillbeam, is that correct ?
And is it true that the VB-16 from DealExtreem has not a HA-III finish but HA-II and the quality is less than the original VB-16 ? (they claim in the advertisment that it is a HA-III finish......)






Thanks,


----------



## Rob187 (Jul 23, 2007)

Flymo

The VB-16 has a lovely even spillbeam from the OP reflector and a nice balance between throw and flood. The photos are a bit deceptive in that respect - I think they were intended for comparison not to judge the beam.

I have a Waion VB-16 (4th gen) and have just I have ordered the DX VB-16 to compare the two. Will let you know the results.


----------



## whc (Jul 23, 2007)

Flymo said:


> Good review, but if I look at the beamshots of the VB-16, I see that there is almost no spillbeam, is that correct ?
> And is it true that the VB-16 from DealExtreem has not a HA-III finish but HA-II and the quality is less than the original VB-16 ? (they claim in the advertisment that it is a HA-III finish......)
> 
> 
> ...


It has got a decent spill, not the biggest, but it it just perfect for me. The pictures doed only show the throw/spot.

Ealier Waion wrote that the one on DealExtreme was HAII, don't know if that includes the new batch...


----------



## Flymo (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, Rob187,

I'm curious, if there is a big differance between the original VB-16 from Waion and the DX version.
Personally, I like lights with a nice hotspot with an even flood and HA-III finish, but IMHO there are NOT many flashlight with that quality, only Surefire (I think) has that quality, but please correct me, if I'm wrong. 
(unfortunatly, I don't have a Surefire, only Pentagonlights)

PS. again WHC, thanks for that nice review !


----------



## Flymo (Jul 23, 2007)

WHC, if you have to make a choice between the 4 excelent lights in the picture, which one do you prefer and why? And if you to choose between the VB-16 or the Dereelight CL-1H? 
And what is a turbohead for the VB-16?
(What I said, I like a good hotspot with plenty of sidespill and runtime).

Thanks,


----------



## whc (Jul 23, 2007)

Flymo said:


> WHC, if you have to make a choice between the 4 excelent lights in the picture, which one do you prefer and why? And if you to choose between the VB-16 or the Dereelight CL-1H?
> And what is a turbohead for the VB-16?
> (What I said, I like a good hotspot with plenty of sidespill and runtime).
> 
> Thanks,


If you are looking for throw, then you are probably better off with a flashlight using the Cree XR-E LED (can recommend the Lumapower M1 series, or MRV series). The Seoul SSC P4 has a more floodier beam, which I personally like very much.

Since I got this VB-16 4th gen from Waion, I have rarely used any of my other big flashlights, so would defiantly go for the VB-16, and the one sold a DealExtreme is a very good buy for the buck, don’t think you will be disapointed.

Don't know how it is compared to Surefire, but has read many comparing it to the Surefire U2, and even liked the VB-16 better, don't think you can get a flashlight for the same price, which has the same quality feel to it, and an IMO superb beam quality (I use mine primarily around the house/garden, and for camping and so on).


----------



## Flymo (Jul 24, 2007)

WHC,
If I read your opinion, than I think it is a great light.

What did you pay for the VB-16? 
What comes with it?
What kind of SSC P4 emitter is it? 
Where did you order it?
What are the specs. about runtime?
What is turbohead?

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## whc (Jul 24, 2007)

Flymo said:


> WHC,
> If I read your opinion, than I think it is a great light.
> 
> What did you pay for the VB-16?
> ...


See the answer to ouyr questions in this thread: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=159622&highlight=vb-16

Turbohead is as far as I know for the earlier versions, that came standard with a small head, and then Waion made a turbohead for that.


----------



## T4R06 (Jul 30, 2007)

got my VB-16 from DX. i did not expect to be the same as waion offered.

there is no red button, that means no SOS and strobe.
-anyway for me its perfect because i dont really need those 2 function.

changing modes
- im impressed! the low mode is really low! changing modes is awesome, it has 16 and really you will see the difference pressing the button.

memory 
- what can i say, it has memory function. 

HAIII
- cant tell if this is HAIII, but on my naked eyed it is HAIII

forward clicky
- oh yeah! it is! and the tailcap is so so so soft! very responsive, you cant almost hear the click when you push all the way. 

brightness
- i compared to my P3D and i dont really see the difference in brightness.
only noticed is the tint. VB-16 has a bit yellowish.

construction
-excellent! no flaws, no blemishes, emitter is perfectly centered. glass lens, aluminum op reflector. and no dust!

and lastly...

its only $25.00 shipped!:nana:

:twothumbs
edit: beamshots added

im no professional, taken @ SE K800i

left VB-16 w/ LG 18650 2600mAH and right is P3D w/ fresh 2xAW's R123





left VB-16 right P3D same setup as above





this time left os P3D and right is VB-16. again same setup of batteries





@whc - sorry for posting @ your thread. no intention hijacking your thread. just pm me or reply here if you want me to removed these pics
thanks


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not so lucky. I got mine yesterday and it is great except the brightness button is very hard to operate. I could dim it very easily but virtually impossible to brighten it. I am returning mine for replacement.


----------



## whc (Jul 30, 2007)

Wary nice, and an awesome value, don't think you can get a better flashlight at that price range.

Now does it really "only" have 16 levels, try to turn the flashlight on maximum brightness, and then see how many clicks it takes for the flashlight to minimum brightness?

Anyone measured the current ate the LED, and is it 850mah like the 2nd batch of the 4th gen from Waion?


----------



## onthebeam (Aug 1, 2007)

A question for those of you with the Waion VB16 4th edition. Does the low go so low that you can actually turn off the light with the side buttons? My second generation did that and I miss that.

I wrote a mini review of the DX version of this light in the reviews section. The DX version is absolutely wonderful but I do wish it had the ability to go all the way down. Mine has quite a low low but the next step up jumps quite a bit. The lowest low is still a bit brighter than I would like for late night work around home that doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## whc (Aug 1, 2007)

You can not turn the 4th gen off with the two volume buttons. Yes low is very low and the next step is not so low. I find it to be very useful.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 30, 2007)

Great review. Now I want one too.


----------



## SEMIJim (Dec 2, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Great review. Now I want one too.


So did I. Unfortuneately, about the time all the reviews, tests, etc. from those who had received them were in, and I had determined to my satisfaction the light was all Waion claimed it was, they were all gone. Seems odd he'd stop making/selling them _after_ one was able to determine they were a great product, but there you have it. (IIRC, there was also some question, near the end of the production run, about how many more were or would be available, when they'd ship, if ever, etc., which also caused me to hesitate. Not that I'm questioning Waion's honesty, but I wasn't keen on the idea of PayPal'ing money to someone, esp. on a foreign shore, in the _hopes_ that what he was selling _might_ be available.)

I have no doubt he'll eventually come out with a 5th Generation, with a new LED or something, and the process will repeat itself.

I've seen this happen with other lights, which is why I've learned to more-or-less pay little attention to threads that discuss such products. These things are fine for true flashaholics, but for somebody that just wants a good, proven product, ISTM there's little point. :shrug:

Jim


----------

